# Kerosene heater.



## FUM (Jul 16, 2013)

Would it be ok to use a Kerosene Heater inside G H to keep it warm at night? Wondering about soot (spell) on plants from the heater. Thanks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2013)

I would worry about Fire..as well as the smell on the finished product...can ya not use a cadet heater?\\:48:


----------



## Wetdog (Jul 20, 2013)

Yes, but you need to go old school. Aladdin Blue Flame heaters are what you need. They even made one especially for greenhouses.

The Blue flame is necessary for complete combustion, not yellow flames like on most of the heaters available today. The blue flame just gives off CO2 and water vapor.

I've used them for better than 40 years and still do. I have 5 that still see use every winter. The only downside is the high cost of kero now.

Check ebay, I've gotten them for under $30, but have seen them go for over $200. Why, I don't know, they aren't all that rare and Aladdin is still making the famous mantle lamps and have been since the turn of the last century.

Wet


----------



## DrFever (Jul 20, 2013)

I would be more worried about carbon monoxide ....Carbon monoxide replaces oxygen in the blood until suffocation occurs. Carbon monoxide mixes with your blood 210 times quicker than oxygen, so even getting fresh air after poisoning symptoms begin may not help and suffocation can still occur. It takes from 10 to 24 hours to rid the blood of excessive carbon monoxide.    
Why not just a electric heater  there cheap  like 20 bucks


----------



## pcduck (Jul 20, 2013)

Like Wet has mentioned already. Blue flame good, yellow flame bad.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 20, 2013)

:yeahthat:

Along with elec portable heaters burn power like crazy. 
LH.


----------



## Wetdog (Jul 20, 2013)

Dr

The Blue flames don't emit carbon monoxide, or at least not amounts where you need to worry. Usually the house itself isn't airtight enough to cause concern. A very slightly cracked window is enough if you're worried.

A heater that burns with a yellow flame is something else entirely and cause for concern AFA CO goes.

They are especially good in greenhouses from all the carbon dioxide they put out. CO2 generator and heat, a win-win.

Wet


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm not sure on that Wet. I run a CO2 generator, fed by propane, and the flames are blue. Creates CO2 in a hurry.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 21, 2013)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I'm not sure on that Wet. I run a CO2 generator, fed by propane, and the flames are blue. Creates CO2 in a hurry.



^^^^?????^^^^^
NHC isn't that what it's suppse to do ????
Create dioxide not monoxide 
LH.


----------



## Wetdog (Jul 23, 2013)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I'm not sure on that Wet. I run a CO2 generator, fed by propane, and the flames are blue. Creates CO2 in a hurry.



So does the Aladdin blue flame heater. 

We are in agreement here, blue flames=good, yellow flames not so much, no matter the fuel source.

Wet


----------

